# Irish Kitties?



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Are there any breeds that hail exclusively from the emerald isle?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Good question! Not that I know of....does the Irish Sea count? _Manx_ cats from the Isle of Man.


----------

